# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  البنك المركزي الأردني يتوقع تحسن أداء الإقتصاد المحلي في 2010

## الوسادة

دبي – حمدان الجرجاوي 
توقع البنك المركزي الأردني تحسن أداء اقتصاد البلاد خلال العام الجاري 2010، مع بدء تعافي الاقتصاد العالمي من الآثار التي تعرض لها جراء الأزمة المالية والاقتصادية العالمية.

وأشار تقرير للبنك إلى تباطؤ نمو الاقتصاد الأردني متأثراً بنتائج الأزمة المالية والاقتصادية العالمية وتداعياتها السلبية فقد سجل الناتج المحلي الإجمالي خلال الأرباع الثلاثة الأولى من عام 2009 نمواً بنسبة 2,7 % مقابل 9,1% في الفترة نفسها من عام 2008.

وأرجع التقرير ذلك إلى انخفاض الصادرات وتباطؤ معدل نمو قطاعات الإنتاج الخدمي.

من جهته أشار صندوق النقد الدولي في احدث تقرير له إلى تباطؤ وتيرة النمو الاقتصادي في الأردن بشكل كبير جراء ضعف التوقعات الاقليمية والعالمية. 

ونظرا لتباطؤ النشاط في التمويل، والتجارة، وقطاعات التعدين ، سينخفض نمو الناتج من نحو 8 % في 2008 الى نحو 3 % متوقعة لعام 2009. وطبقا للتقرير فمن المتوقع ان ينتعش النمو الاقتصادي في الأردن بشكل متواضع ليصل الى 4% هذه السنة. 

وفي حديثه للأسواق.نت قال الدكتور جواد العناني الخبير الإقتصادي "إن النمو المتوقع في الاقتصاد الأردني خلال عام 2010 لن يصل الى نسبة 4% ، بل أقل من ذلك ، في حدود 3,6% الى 3,8% وحتى رئيس الوزراء الحالي سمير الرفاعي قال إن النمو المتوقع هو 3,8% فقط قبل عدة ايام عندما اجتمع مجلس الوزراء بمشاركة الملك عبد الله الثاني في محافظة الزرقاء. 

وبات من الواضح أن النمو السنوي المتوقع خلال النصف الأول لن يزيد عن 2,5% ، وأن النمو خلال النصف الثاني لن يزيد عن 4,2% ، بافتراض أن الاقتصاد العالمي قد يستعيد بعض عافيته ، فيؤثر على اقتصادات الخليج ، والتي بدورها قد تعكس جزءا منه ايجابا على الاقتصاد الأردني" .

من جهة أخرى توقع التقرير نمو قطاع الصادرات مع بقائه تحت مستوى اتجاهه طويل الأمد بسبب استمرار ضعف الطلب الخارجي، ومع ذلك فان الحساب الجاري الخارجي سيقابله على نطاق واسع، زيادة الواردات الناجمة عن ارتفاع أسعار الغذاء والوقود ، مع تضييق العجز قليلا إلى نحو 7,5% من الناتج المحلي الإجمالي في عام 2010 منخفضا من 8 % في عام 2009.

وتخضع التوقعات على المدى القريب تخضع لشكوك كبيرة تتعلق بتطورات الأسعار العالمية للسلع الأساسية ووضع السيولة في المنطقة ، ولا سيما في بلدان مجلس التعاون الخليجي ، التي تستأثر بحصة كبيرة من الاستثمار الأجنبي المباشر في الأردن ، والتحويلات المالية ، والمنح ، والسياحة.

كما جاء في التقرير أن النظام المصرفي الأردني لم يتأثر كثيرا بالأزمة المالية العالمية، ويبقى سليما، وأن حكمة الرقابة المالية والرقابة الاستباقية من قبل البنك المركزي جعلت المصارف الاردنية في منأى عن التعرض للبنوك الدولية المضطربة، والمنتجات المهيكلة، والأسواق المالية. 

وذكر التقرير أن هذه السياسات ساعدت في الحفاظ على الثقة في الاقتصاد الأردني والنظام المالي، والسماح لتكوين احتياطيات دولية ضخمة خلال الازمة المالية العالمية. 

ففي حين لم تشهد قروض القطاع الخاص تغييرا يذكر في عام 2009 ، واصلت الودائع المصرفية نموها بوتيرة صحية. مؤشرات البنوك الرئيسية لا تزال قوية ووضع السيولة مريح والرسملة المتوسطة لا تزال مرتفعة ، ومجموع الودائع ما زال يشكل قاعدة التمويل الرئيسية ، في حين أن القروض المتعثرة لا تزال منخفضة. ومع ذلك ، فإن نقاط الضعف الكامنة يمكن أن تعرض البنوك لارتفاع القروض المتعثرة في ضوء استمرار الفترة المتوقعة من ضعف النمو في الأردن والمنطقة ، مما يشير إلى ضرورة استمرار اليقظة في الرقابة المصرفية.

وإختلف الدكتور العناني في الرأي مع تقرير صندوق النقد، مؤكداً أن القطاع المصرفي الأدرني قد تأثر، وقد تراجعت أرباح البنوك الكبييرة خلال عام 2009 مثل البنك العربي، وبنك الإسكان، والبنك الاسلامي الأردني . 

وعزا السبب في ذلك إلى زيادة حرص البنوك وتشددها بعد الأزمة في طلب الضمانات ، ووضع البنك المركزي لسقوف إئتمانية على القروض التي تقدم لقطاع الانشاءات والعقارات . وقد أدى هذا الأمر الى ضبط حسابات البنوك ولكن الثمن كان شلل بعض القطاعات وبخاصة قطاع المقاولات والعقارات. 

ويدور جدل كبير حول سياسة البنك المركزي في رقابة البنوك التجارية . ولكن تقرير صندوق النقد الدولي محق في الخشية على قدرة بعض رجال الأعمال والشركات على الوفاء بالتزاماتها تجاه البنوك . وهنالك إذن حلقة مفرغة . فما لم تبدأ البنوك في منح مزيد من التسهيلات فإن النشاط الاقتصادي سوف يبقى محدوداً ، وإذا بقي النشاط الاقتصادي محدوداً فإن احتمالية ارتفاع نسبة الديون المشكوك فيها سوف تزداد . ولعل خير مؤشر على ذلك هو ارتفاع نسبة قيمة الشيكات المرتجعة عام 2009 الى 6,1% من مجموع قيمة الشيكات المقدمة للتقاس مقابل نسبة 5.35,3% في عام 2008 ".

وفي محاولة لتشجيع الإقتصاد الوطني قام البنك المركزي الاردني قبل أيام قليلة بتخفيض أسعار الفائدة الرئيسية على أدوات السياسة النقدية بمقدار 50 نقطة أساس، مستهدفا زيادة فرص تعافي الاقتصاد الوطني بالتزامن مع تنامي المؤشرات الايجابية لتعافي الاقتصاد العالمي.

ويعكس هذا الإجراء ضرورة الاستمرار في تبني السياسات النقدية والائتمانية التيسيرية لمواصلة تعزيز الطلب الكلي في الاقتصاد الوطني وبالتالي تمكين الاقتصاد الوطني من استئناف عملية النمو بوتيرة أعلى بعد أن تباطأ بشكل ملموس خلال عام 2009.

وفي حديث مع الأسواق.نت قال السيد وجدي مخامرة الرئيس التنفيذي لشركة نور للإستثمارات المالية في عمان إن "الخفض يهدف الى تحريك الاقتصاد الوطني وتشجيع البنوك الاردنية على منح التسهيلات الإئتمانية لقطاعات تعتبر حاليا جامدة كالقطاع العقاري والصناعي".

وأضاف مخامرة أن معظم البنوك الأردنية لا تتجاوب بسرعة مع قرار المركزي خفض أسعار الفائدة وأنها في ظل الأزمة المالية العالمية تتشدد في منح التسهيلات الإئتمانية لقطاعات تعتبرها ذات مخاطرة عالية".

أما في ما يتعلق بحجم الودائع في البنك المركزي فقال مخامرة "إن البنك المركزي بهذا الخفض اتبع مبدأ ضرب عصفورين بحجر واحد، إذ هدف أيضا الى تقليل حجم الودائع لديه والمقومة بالدينار الأردني بعد أن بلغت نحو 20 مليار دينار في ديسمبر الماضي، وتوجيهها عبر البنوك الاردنية الى قطاعات منتجة مع أخذ مخاطرة محسوبة عند تمويل القطاع الخاص".

وأردف مخامرة قائلا "إن الخفض يوفر أيضا فرصة أمام لجنة التسهيلات التابعة للحكومة لمحاولة مساعدة القطاعات الاقتصادية التي فشلت في الحصول على تمويل من المصارف ضمن المعايير التجارية وتحت كفالة الحكومة". 

يذكر أن نسبة الفائدة على الإقراض في الأردن تتفاوت حاليا ما بين 7,0 الى 7,75 % وهي نسبة مرتفعة عالميا. الى ذلك قال مخامرة "إنه نتيجة لارتفاع حجم الودائع وتكلفتها، فإن البنوك تحاول توسيع الهامش بين فائدة الودائع وفائدة القروض، لتعويض خسائرها من تراجع التسهيلات الإئتمانية في ظل عدم وجود منافذ استثمارية أمام حجم الودائع الكبير، على الرغم من أن الكلفة يفترض ألا تزيد على 2-3 % والتي تتضمن المخاطرة والربح والكلفة والفرصة البديلة.


كما جاء في تقرير صندوق النقد الدولي أن الحفاظ على سعر الصرف، يبقى العنصر الأساسي للحفاظ على الاستقرار المالي. وربط الدينار الأردني بالدولار الامريكي خدم البلاد بشكل جيد عن طريق إرساء توقعات التضخم وتوفير الاستقرار في تحدي البيئة الاقليمية والعالمية. وتحليل بعثة الصندوق لسعر الصرف الحقيقي يشير إلى أن الدينار لا يزال على نطاق واسع يتماشى مع الاساسيات متوسطة الاجل. 

وفي المدى المتوسط ، تزداد الحاجة الى تقدم في الإصلاحات الهيكلية أكثر حسما، مثل زيادة تحرير قطاع الطاقة ، وتنفيذ إصلاحات الضمان الاجتماعي، بما في ذلك توفير المنافع القصيرة الأجل للعاطلين عن العمل والمستفيدين من الضمان الاجتماعي، بهدف زيادة الإنتاجية ودعم طويل لاستدامة نظام ربط العملة.

ورد الكتور جواد العناني الخبير الإقتصادي على ذلك بالقول "أنا مع صندوق النقد الدولي في ضرورة بناء الاحتياطي من العملات الأجنبية والذي بات يزيد عن 10 مليارت دينار، أو ما يساوي تقريباً مجموع الدين العام الداخلي والخارجي . ولهذا ، فإن سعر صرف الدينار مستقر حالياً".

ومن النقاط الرئيسية الأخرى التي تطرق اليها تقرير صندوق النقد، أن استمرار التقدم في إصلاحات القطاع العام الهيكلية أمر حاسم الأهمية لدعم الإدارة المستدامة لنمو يقوده القطاع الخاص وتعزيز بيئة الأعمال التجارية. الاسراع في اصلاح نظام ضريبة الدخل وقانون تشجيع الإستثمارات سيكون أساسيا في تعزيز نشاط القطاع الخاص في الأردن.

ورحب التقرير بتواصل الخطوات المتخذة لتحسين الإدارة المالية في القطاع العام ، من خلال الجهود الرامية إلى تعزيز إطار متوسط الأجل لتشكيل الميزانية وتنفيذها ، وتعزيز إدارة الدين العام بدعم من المساعدة التقنية من الصندوق، وتحقيق مزيد من التقدم في نظام معلومات الإدارة المالية الذي سيتم تنفيذه في ست وزارات في مارس 2010، وتحسين إدارة الأموال النقدية من خلال التنفيذ الكامل لحساب الخزانة الموحد.

وإختتم العناني تعليقه بالقول إن " التقرير لم يتعرض بالقدر الكافي الى السياسة المالية ، وضرورة اعادة هيكلتها ، وإنما أبدى رضاه بشكل عام عن الخطوات المتخذة . 

وأرى في هذا الأمر نوعاً من التقصير في أداء صندوق النقد الدولي التقييمي للاقتصاد الأردني . فالعجز في الموازنة ونقص التمويل ، وإعادة النظر في النفقات ، واتساع التوظيف الحكومي هي من أخطر القضايا التي تواجه الاقتصاد حالياً" .

----------


## تاج النساء

يسلموا

----------


## الوسادة

*ايديك يا رب يا انوسة*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
بالأحلام  :Icon29: 
[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

:SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## تيتو

:Icon28:  :Icon28:  :Icon28:  :Icon28:

----------

